# Motorized 1960's Schwinn American



## grantpavek (Nov 28, 2010)

Hello everyone, 

My dad and I have recently been getting into classic bikes and I just stumbled across this website. My first question, of many to come, is about my dad's most recent project. He bought a 49cc motor and installed it onto his old Schwinn American. Are other people doing this? Does it lower the value of the bike? Is there a demand for old classic motorized bikes? 

Pictures are attached, I think, I'm not quite sure if I got it right.

Thanks in advance.


----------

